
Comcast's Xfinity Home Security Flaw Leaves Doors Open - Jerry2
https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2016/01/05/r7-2015-23-comcast-xfinity-home-security-system-insecure-fail-open
======
DrScump
Comcast: "The issue being raised is technology used by all home security
systems that use wireless connectivity for door, window and other sensors to
communicate.”

Um, unless your sensors are _home-run hardwired_ , like mine... and like how
quality alarm installers have been doing for years.

------
Marcomasino
Why didn't such bugs come to light when Comcast tested the device for
potential security vulnerabilities. They did test that a radio controlled home
security device was immune to conventional jamming?

